# Rehome-Rescue-Retired



## BedlingtonBoy (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi All,
My name is Flip and I am a 5 year old Bedlington Terrier. My dad is seeking a Havanese as a companion for me. 
He thinks it would be great to have a friend to share time with and so do I. We are seeking a re-home,a rescue,
or a retired dog. We also would prefer if the dog was in the Northeast corner so that we would not have to travel 
to far. I know we are asking for a lot,but sometimes good things happen for good dogs. 
That's about it for now and I thank you for your time and will be waiting for some great news from someone.
Regards,Flip & Peter


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Check with Havanese Club of America rescue.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Flip-I have to say you are a very good looking Bedlington-you might also try Havanese Rescue Inc-their web site is www.havaneserescue.com
Good luck in your search for a Havie friend.

Pat


----------

